# What cars have you owned and next car?



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

I've had:
H reg Astra 1.2 merit 1996 (1st car)
M reg Astra 1.4 merit 1997
R reg Astra 1.6LS 1999
Y reg Audi A3 1.6 Sport 2001
51 plate Audi S3 2002
03 plate Audi S3 2003
03 plate Audi TT 2004

Next car: New Audi TT or Honda S2000 or Honda DC5 or new Astra VXR (250bhp) - or a Mitsubishi Lancer if they ever decide to bring out a medium fast hatchback (S3 shape) hmmm....


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I haven't owned all these as some were company cars and I can't remember the dates.....

Mini Clubman Estate (owned)
Astra 1.4 Merit (company)
Cavalier 1.8 LS (company)
Cavalier 2.0 16V CDX (company)
Cavalier 1.8 LS (company)
Vectra 2.6 V6 CDX (company)
Volvo S40S (company)
BMW 525 (company)
Audi TT 225 (company)
Audi TT 225 (owned)
MGB GT V8 (owned)
Audi TT 3.2 (owned - current)
MGB Roadster V8 Conversion (owned - current)

BTW The Astra VXR is supposedley 240Bhp, not 250Bhp....

Andy


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

S Reg 2.0 Ltr Cortina
W Reg 2.0 Ltr Cortina
C Reg Orion
F Reg 3 Series BMW
N Reg 3 Series Compact
180 TT
3.2 TT

Future - hoping for S4 Cab if not A4 Cab or maybe v. outisde chance of a Porsche.


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

previous car :?: you were lucky - i had to make do with a shoe box with cotton reels for wheels and an old biscuit tin lid for a steering wheel...


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

A reg Fiesta 1.1
A reg Escort 1.6
F reg Carlton 2.0
G reg Carlton 2.0
M reg Rover 620Sli 2.0
51 plate A6 2.4SE

Now.............as per my sig pic!


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Triumph Dolomite 1850HL
Opel Manta 1.6S
>--- Start Company Cars
Ford Sierra 1800
Ford Orion 1.6D x 2
Ford Orion 1.6L
Ford Orion 1.6GL
Ford Orion 1.6i Ghia x 2
Vauxhall Astra SRi
Opel Manta 2.0
Ford Fiesta XR2
Vauxhall Cavalier 1.6L
Vauxhall Cavalier 1.8GL
Vauxhall Cavalier 1.8SRI
BMW 316i
Peugeot 406 Coupe 2.0
BMW 318SE
BMW 323i Coupe
Rover 420Si  
BMW 318Ci
>--- End of Company Cars (missed a few that I only had for weeks)
Audi TTC 225

Next...Audi TT MKII if it's big enough, Audi A5 Coupe (?), Boxster Coupe or S4 Saloon.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

In order, between myself and the wife:-

Triumph Herald 12/50 1962 Pre-letter registration
Vauxhall Viva HB 'D' registration - that's when the letters came at the end :wink: 
Vauxhall Viva HB 'F'
Austin Mini 850 'E'
Austin Princess HL 'S'
MG Metro 'A' registration - letter at the beginning of registration
Vauxhall Astra GTE 'A'
MG Metro 'B'
Vauxhall Cavalier SRi130 'D'
Vauxhall Nova GTE 'F'
Rover 820 'G'
MG Maestro 2.0i 'G'
Rover 820i 'H'
MG Maestro 2.0i 'H'
Rover 820SLi 'H'
Rover 820SLi 'H'
Rover Metro GTa 'H'
Rover 820SLi 'J'
Rover Metro 1.4SL 'J'
Rover 820Si 'K'
Rover 820Si 'K'
Rover 214 'K'
Rover 820Si 'L'
Rover 214SLi 'L'
Land Rover Discovery Tdi 'L'
Rover 214Si 'M'
Land Rover Discivery TdiS 'M'
Rover 114GSi 'M'
Land Rover DiscoveryTdiS 'N'
Rover 114GSi 'N'
Land Rover Discovery TdiS 'N'
Land Rover Discovery V8iS 'P'
Rover 214Si 'P'
Land Rover Discovery V8iS 'P'
Rover 214Si 'R'
Land Rover Discovery II V8i 'R'
Rover 214Si 'R'
Land Rover Discovery II V8iGS 'S'
Land Rover Discovery II V8iGS 'T'
Rover 214SEi 'V'
Audi TT Coupe 225 '51'
Ford Mondeo 2.0LX '51'
Range Rover Vogue 4.6 V8 'Y' (current car)
MG TF 115 16V '54' (current car)
Audi TT coupe 3.2 V6 DSG '54' (current car)

Next cars ............. not decided yet. Will probably keep the Range Rover for quite a few years as the family bus. In three/four years time (when the kids have been packed off to Uni) it will be time to acquire a Ferrari F355 (but may be a bit long in the tooth by then) or perhaps an AM DB9 ......... or the new Vantage. However, before that I quite fancy a Mercedes SLK 350. We'll see!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Spot the old folks :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Current cars Smart Forfour and Fortwo and V6
before Lotus Esprit,Golf Gti,Xr2 :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Cars me and my wife have owned.

Hillman Avenger 1500
MKI Capri 1600 
Austin Princess 1800
MKIII Escort 
Metro Turbo (A reg)
Metro Turbo (D reg) 1st new car
Triumph Stag auto
Opel Manta 2.0 GTI
Nova GTE
Rover 214 GSI
Capri 2.8i
Triumph Stag manual w/od
BMW 320i SE
Mondeo TDi
Mondeo V6
Nissan 200SX
Puma 1.7
Citroen C5 estate V6 
225 TTR

Not sure what to replace the TT with as I still love it :wink: C5 estate is the family work horse and would change for something like a Mondeo ST220.

Norman


----------



## booster (Sep 15, 2004)

:? anyway will keep out the boring ones 
capri 2 litre s
capri 3 litre ghia
xr3 i
golf gti x2
scirocco gti x 2
renault clio 16v
seat cordoba 2 litre 16v x 3
merc c 220 sport x 2
bmw 525
bmw 323
subaru sti
ttc 225
would like tvr tuscan tried a test drive but could get back out of the car being old an all that


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

1: Nissan Bluebird 2.0i (proper taxi car :lol (1997) 
2: Honda Civic Bali 1.3 (1998)
3: Toyota Corolla 1.6 GXI (1999)
4: Fiat Bravo 1.4 12v with the full workx done to it (mods wise) (2000)
5: BMW 328i Coupe E36 (AC Shintzer parts and Breyton 19") (2001), still had the Bravo
6: Fiat Coupe 20v Turbo (2002), still had the Bravo (off road as engine was shit) SOLD it finally in 2002.
7: Renault Megane (won Show n Shine in 2000, full mods inc 19's bodykit, etc) (2002)
8: Mazda MX5 Nevada: Company car. (2003)
9: Audi TTR 225 as it stands now. (Show 'n' Shine winner 2004 @ E38 show)
10: Next car, hopefully to be new TTR in 2007.


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

In no particular order, as I cannot remember the exact dates :

1. Porsche 911 Turbo
2. Toyota Supra Turbo
3. Ford Granada 4x4 (two of them)
4. Lancia Delta Integrale 4x4
5. Sierra 4x4
6. BMW 635 (two of them)
7. Mini (three of them)
8. BMW 3 Series (three of them)
9. Ford Anglia
10. Audi 90 Quattro (two of them)
11. Toyota Celica 4x4
12. Mercedes 300TD
13. Audi 80
14. TVR 390 (three of them)
15. BMW 525E
16. BMW M5
17. Audi Avant
18. Triumph Herald
19. Fiat 1800 Coupe
20. Mazda RX7
21. MGBGT V8
22. Triumph Stag
23. Renault 5 GT Turbo (3 of them)
24. Audi S3
25. Audi TTC 225

Current car is a TTC V6 DSG.


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

We have had:

1973 MGB GT
Peugeot 205
VW Polo Ranger
2 Mark III VW Golfs
Peugeot 206
Renault Laguna
VW Golf TDi
Jeep Cherokee Sport
Peugeot 206 CC

And now the TTC and an A6 Avant


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

Please bear in mind, I'm only 25 years young 

C plate 1.2 Nova
K plate 1.4 Clio RT
V plate 1.2v Punto Sporting
Y plate Peugeot 206cc Cabriolet
V plate 1.8T Golf GTI
V plate 180 quattro Audi TT coupe (current)


----------



## imissmytt (Dec 4, 2004)

(old) mini clubman
Y reg fiesta supersport 
A reg xr3i
B reg xr3i cab
D reg xr2
F reg rs turbo
F reg honda crx
K reg escort diesel ???
R reg landrover freelander
Y reg 225C tt
W reg toyota rav 4 
hopefully soon a S4 avant


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

1.1 C metro 1995
Pug 306 dturbo 1996
Pug 306 gti 2000
golf GT TDIPD130 2003
TT225 2003

Who knows what next, happy for now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VW Beetle
Audi 80 GL
Audi 100 SE
Audi 100 DC
Audi A4 2.6
Audi A4 2.8 and VW Polo
Audi A6 bi turbo*
Audi 80 Sport and Audi A3 Tsport, both sold for the Audi TT225*


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Chrysler Avenger Estate 1600 'S' Reg
Hillman Avenger Estate 1600 'M' Reg
Ford Cortina 2.0GLS MKV 'V' Reg
Ford Sierra Sapphire 2.0iGLS 'E' Reg
Vauxhall Astra 1.6 'C' Reg
Audi 100CC 2.2 'E' Reg
Ford Escort MKII 1.3 'S' Reg (Wife's car for learning in)
Rover 3500 V8 SD1 'T' Reg
Ford Escort Estate 1.4 'J' Reg
Ford Mondeo 1.8 'L' Reg
Ford Mondeo 2.0 'S' Reg
Ford Mondeo Estate 1.8 'Y' Reg (Current)
Audi TTC 225 1.8 (Current)


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Previous:
Renault Laguna Diesel
Vauxhall Astra 1.6

Current:
Vauxhall Zafira 1.8
Porsche 911 996 Turbo X50
(such a tough decision which car to drive ), the wife drives the zafira!

Next car, hmmm, either a Ferrari 360 spider for the summer, or a new 430 would be nice!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

errr...cant remember them all but the interesting ones...

1a. Triumph TR4A IRS (my first love  [smiley=sweetheart.gif] )
2. Mini various 850/1000/1100/1275 inc Cooper variants
3. Mini Clubman 1275 with 1540cc race engine and all the bits  (my second love  [smiley=sweetheart.gif] )

then company cars, (while still running various Minis inc wifes 850 and her Passat)
4. Maestro (spit)
5. Montego (spit)
6. Ford Orion (spit)

changed jobs...

7. Peugot 405GRi (not bad) + wife had Micra, Renault 19
8. Saab 9000XS (special edition - nice)

then changed jobs, lost co. car and bought my 'anti-image statement'

9. D-reg Volvo 245DL with 200000 on clock when i got it for Â£300 - I added another 100000, 57000 on business @ 40p/mile! , wife runs a Saab 9000CS

10. Did without for a bit, wife runs a Saab 9000CSE 2.0LPT
11. the TT (my third love  [smiley=sweetheart.gif])


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

1. 'E' fiat panda 1000s (ah student days/loan)
2. 'H' mini cooper (no german parts)
3. 'M' TVR Chimaera 
4. 'W' fiat punto HGT in calypso orange
5. '52' Golf V5 all my cars went on to private plates at this point
6. TTC 225...current
7. TVR Griffith 500...current
edit 8. Left out a series 2 landy that my mate and I rebuilt

Cars on the future list

1. Aston Martin Vantage or DB9
2. Caterham or Westerham
3. M12 Noble
4. V8 mustang either very new or a classic one


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Damn,

Recall doing this on the forum a couple of years ago & it took hours to remember all of them (although i'm only 34).

Had numerous company cars which included Sierras, Mondeos, Orions, Escorts & a few Bimmers etc. Had a Cossie Sapphire 4x4, Nissan 200SX, Escort Cossie, a few Rover 600's & 800's including a 300BHP Vitesse Sport.

More recently had 2 x 225 TTC's (1st got nicked then an 02 spec to replace it), followed by an Audi S8 which was modified to 400BHP & the pieste de resistance is my current steed which is an Ebony Black 12 months old RS6 Saloon, this has also been modified to put out about 515-520BHP.

Next car will probably be the New M5 which i ordered about a month ago, but an AM DB9 would be nice or a RRari 360CS.

Ps. Forgot to mention a gaggle of sports & hyper bikes, which included a Yam FZR600R, Yam YZF750R, Yam R6 & Kwack ZX12R. No bikes at present as the family comes first


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Vauhall Corsa Sport 1.4i 16v (P)
Citroen Saxo VTR (V)
Audi TTR 225 (51)
BMW 330ci Sport Convertible (04)

Only 24 so only on my 4th car 

Cheers

James


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Some recent ones:-

BMW 520i
Jeep Cherokee 4.0 Hi-out
Jag XK8 coupe
Merc S500L
Toyota Rav 4 CDX

Current:-

Jag Super V8 (best car I have ever owned, by miles)
TT DSG 3.2

Next (on order)
Merc SL65 AMG

Jim.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Up until last year, my list was woefully short... but I've done a fair amount of catching up 

1) 1979 Mini Clubman Estate - 1275 engine fitted. Yellow. Fun 

2) 1979 Mini 1100 Special - race lightened and balanced engine stuff, twin centre bore exhaust, buckets, and matching red Momo (10p piece) steering wheel and gear knob. Was stunning and still rates as my favourite driving position of all the cars I've owned...

3) 1996 Citroen Saxo - Amazon Green, 1.4VSX. Wrote it off New Year's Day in quite a major shunt. Glad I wasn't in the Mini, I wouldn't be here to tell the tale!

4) 1997 Volvo V40 - Blue 2.0CDi. Actually it was a very good car. Reliable, great for transporting dogs, but ultimately not very "me"...

5) 2001 Audi TT Roadster 225 - Silver. Love affair began a year before, but it wasn't until I started contracting that I could afford to buy one. April 2001 my dreams came true, and I kept her for 6 months short of 3 years, which is an all time record for me so far!

6) 2003 Nissan 350z - Le Mans Sunset. TT needed replacing and I struggled to find something to compete with the ragtop. Couldn't find anything, so settled for what was last years best <Â£30k car. A superb package, great looks, handling, engine and great fun... kept it for 10 months.

7) 1980 Land Rover Lightweight - Green / Cream. I bought Bert to stave off my requirement for a bigger car. An increasing need to transport the dogs meant something bigger was required. Bert fitted the bill nicely, and was a godsend when I had to move house / go to the tip etc. Â£85 insurance means its almost pointless to part with him, but if I have bills to pay after Xmas, he'll perhaps be on his way. Now the S4 does the dog duties, Bert will (if I keep him) be "retired" into doing fun "offroad" things 

8) 2004 Audi S4 - Nogaro Blue. When I finally needed something more practical, and for times when neither the Z nor Bert were up to the task, I swapped the Nissan for an S4. Its a great car, but I'm saddened to have to move away from 3+ years of "sports cars"... Maybe if I sell Bert, I'll eventually replace him with something extremely silly and impractical. Maybe a racing Quad Bike or a track car...

So in my first 13 years of driving, I managed to buy just 5 cars. In my last year, I've bought 3


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

1) 1979 Vauxhall Cavalier 1.3. Slow, slow, slow, but RWD.
2) 1978 Ford Fiesta 1.1L
3) 1986 Ford Fiesta XR2
4) 1990 Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0L.
5) 1996 Peugeot 306 XSi
6) 1998 VW Golf GTi (1.8 non-turbo)
7) 1999 VW Golf GTi (1.8T)
8) 2002 Audi TTC 225*
9) 1999 VW Golf 2.3 V5 (for sale!!)*
10) 2000 Audi A4 1.9TDi*

* Current cars - although as mentioned above, the Golf is for sale.

As for next car. Not sure. I can see us keeping the A4/TT combination for a while.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

From what I can remember

Wolsley 1300
Morris Marina TC
Mini (chavved up with a Richard Longman race prepared engine)
Mk 2 Escort
Vauxhall Firenza 
Capri 2.0
3 x Cortina's
Capri 280
various Co. Cars starting with
Nova
Cavalier
Rover 216
Rover 220d
Astra x2
Vectra x 2
VW Bora
Current TT

next car uncertain maybe a beemer or depending on the property market

A fiesta


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Past:

Toyota Rav 4 Max - P reg
Audi TTR 180BHP - 52 reg

Present:

Audi TTC 3.2 DSG

Future:

Who knows? Depends how well i do in life - ideally i'd like either a Maserati 3200 GT with the boomerang lights or a Merc SL as my next car - don't care whether it's a 350 or 500 (or 55 AMG if i win the lottery!).

I'm only 23 and have only been driving for 4 1/4 years so lots more to come hopefully.


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

1. MK1 MG Midget
2. Wolseley 18/85 ((BL Special Tuning Executive Conversion)don't ask)
3. Austin 1300
4. Mini Van
5. Cooper S
6. Opel Kadett (Company Car)
7. Opel Kadett (Company Car)
8. 1275 GT
9. Vauxhall Astra Estate (Company Car)
10. Vauxhall Astra Diesel (heap of sh1t) (Company Car)
11. Metro!!!!!
12 Citroen AX
13. Polo G40 - fun fun fun fun fun!!!!!!! :lol: 
14. Polo 1600 - new shape
15. Golf GTi
17. SEAT Ibiza Cupra
18. MGF
19. TT

+ a number of rally cars
Next one? Hmm, don't know. A3 3.2 with DSG is beckoning at the moment but I keep thinking about Porsches.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

1: Datsun Cherry 120F-II
2: Nissan Cherry 1.6
3: Triumph Spitfire
4: Honda Prelude (Series 1)
5: Lancia Delta GTIe
6: Subaru Justy 1.0 (don't ask!)
6: Subaru CoupÃ©
7: Merc 230E
8: Pre suspension-mod TTC 180
9: Post suspension-mod TTC 180
10: TTR 180

During the above period my wife has had

11: Citroen 2CV
12: Opel Kadett 1.6 'Sport'
13: Toyota Rav 4

Next car looks like it will be a Merc of some kind as a company car. Which means that the TT will not have to take all the strain anymore


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

cplus said:


> Previous:
> Renault Laguna Diesel
> Vauxhall Astra 1.6
> 
> ...


I like your style!!! Get yourself a 90k plus car and give the wife a Zafira. Quality maneuver!

As for cars, let me see no particular order and sometimes 2 cars at once:-

Escort RS Turbo Van (E)
Nova SR 1.3 (C)
Renault 5 GT Turbo (G)
Fiesta 1.6 Si 16V (M)
Astra 2.0 TD (R)
Saxo VTR (51)
Honda Civic Type R 30th Anniversary (03)
Smart City Coupe Pulse (04)
Audi TT 180 FWD (54)


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

I feel a bit ashamed for being 30 and being in my 3rd car. 

But since I live in Greece I am compensated by the weather 8)

So here goes:

1993 MG Metro turbo (great fun, trashed the engine  )
1996 Fiesta 1.25 :evil: 
2004 TTC 225 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

silkman said:


> I feel a bit ashamed for being 30 and being in my 3rd car.
> 
> But since I live in Greece I am compensated by the weather 8)
> 
> ...


Why should you be ashamed of "only" having had 3 cars?  
I see it this way: you really looked after them well 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Nissan Sunny 1.3  1st car and loved it!
Polo 1.0
Mondeo 1.6 (co car)
Mondeo 2.0 (co car)
Mondeo 2.5 V6 (co car) - you can see the promotions right? :roll: 
BMW 318i Coupe (co car)
Audi TTC 180
Audi Cabriolet
BMW 330ci Sport
and now the Maserati 3200GTA

plus a plethora of bikes.

It's quiet nice recalling them actually, takes me right back to Uni days driving round in the slowly rotting Sunny!


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Memorable ones have registration!
First of all @ 17 in 1997.............

1997 Blue (M910SND)Ford Fiesta 1.1 Saphire 1995 
1999 White (S)Ford Escort GTi 1998 + Citreon AX GT foruse while at uni!
1999 Black (W)3Dr Ford Focus 1800 Zetec 1999
1999 Blue (W)Peugeot 306 Cab 1999
2000 Black (R49JRE)BMW 328Is Coupe 1998
2001 Black (Y97NNE)BMW 325Ci Sport Convertible 2001< 3rd in country!
2002 Nimbus (N19HTR)Grey Audi TTR 225 2001
2003 Grey (PF52YCL)Mini Cooper S 2002
2003 Silver BMW 330Ci 2002
2003 Silver (MA53)BMW 325Ci Sport 2003
2004 Black (N16HTR)BMW Z4 2.2 2004
2004 Black (YX52HAE)Audi TTC 225 2003
2004 Grey A3 Tdi SPort 2004<<<soon to be gone!


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Ford Escort 1.3 ghia (Green/brown cloth)
Ford Orian 1.6i Ghia (white/brown cloth)
Vauxhall Vectra 2.0 CDX (Purple/black cloth)
Vauxhall Astra Coupe 2.2 (Black/texas cloth)
Audi TTC 180 Quattro (Avus/red leather)


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

1. Vauxhall Corsa (r)
2. Rover 216Si (s)
3. Whatever company cars the parents had.(bmw's, A4's Merc's)
4. Audi 180 TTC (53)

as for my next car

V6 TT or BMW M3 next year when i turn 25. then year after either the new 3 series coupe or the new TT


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

dannyboyz4 said:


> Memorable ones have registration!
> First of all @ 17 in 1997.............
> 
> 1997 Blue (M910SND)Ford Fiesta 1.1 Saphire 1995
> ...


That's not bad going for 24 years old! Nice 21st pressie by the way


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

yamaha FSIE
Yamaha RD125
Yamaha RD200
Triumph 500 Daytona 1967
Ford Escort 1.3 (1969 H Reg)
Honda CB 550
Mini 1275GT (1970)
1972 MG Midget
1969 MG Midget
1973 MG Midget
Renault 6 (bought for 35 quid - 1 set for brake pads and 3 bulbs later it passed its MOT!)
Mini 1275 GT (1974)
Midas Kit Car
Fiat 128 Coupe
MG Metro
Vauxhall Astra 1.3
Peugeot 205 GTi
Company cars ...
Rover 214
Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0
Audi A4
BMW 323 Coupe (plus Suzuki Bandit)
Saab 9-5 Estate (chipped)
Now back off the Co Car scheme
Currrently TT225 and Honda CRV as family bus


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is amazing how quickly some of you keep changint your cars. Either you have too much money or you don't know how you use your money.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> It is amazing how quickly some of you keep changint your cars. Either you have too much money or you don't know how you use your money.


This is a sign of maturity and it's called ENJOYING LIFE 

One day you will learn that not everything revolves around money.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

In order I think:

1974 Vauxhall Viva (yellow, sold) 
1972 Vauxhall Firenza 1600 (dark red, written off in ditch)
1973 Vauxhall Firenza 1800SL (black, sold)
1976 Vauxhall Sportshatch (sold recently for restoration)
1976 Vauxhall HP Firenza (still got, recently restored, picture to left)
1976 Vauxhall Sportshatch (still got)
1986 Audi Coupe 1.8 (red, sold)
1986 Audi Coupe quattro (white, being rebuilt now)
2000 Audi TT Roadster 225 (silver)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Here goes

Lamretta 1971
Yamaha YCS5 1973
Honda 500 1975
Mini Cooper 998cc 1976
Triumph Spitfire 1977
Triumph TR 7 1979 (Only lasted 3 months, took on a lamp post in West Ewell)
Triumph TR 6 1979
Porsche 944 1984
Porsche 911SC 1985
Ford Escort RS Turbo 1986
Various Company Cars
Vauxhall Vectra SRI 2002
TTR 225 2003


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

paulatt said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > It is amazing how quickly some of you keep changint your cars. Either you have too much money or you don't know how you use your money.
> ...


So what do you buy your cars with if it is not money?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> It is amazing how quickly some of you keep changint your cars. Either you have too much money or you don't know how you use your money.


Neither is true. I have changing needs and tastes which need to be catered for. I don't have too much money, but I can afford to feed the "habit"... :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > It is amazing how quickly some of you keep changint your cars. Either you have too much money or you don't know how you use your money.
> ...


I would certainly put you it the "too much" category. By too much I don't mean a millionaire but someone who earns 4-5k net a month is considered a good pay.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm

The list including year I got them.

1989 Opel Kadett 1.2 Special
1995 Vauxhall Nova 1.6 GTE (great fun little car - still toy with the idea of getting was as a trackday toy)
1997 Vauxhall Astra 2.0 Sri
1998 Vauxhall Astra 2.0 16v GTE (got a good deal on the 160 bhp version so took the jump)
2000 Ford Puma 1.7 (still the most 'fun' car with a roof I've ever owned)
2001 Audi TT225 Coupe (in Merlin Purple!)
2003 Vauxhall Vectra Estate 2.5 CDX auto
2003 Vauxhall VX220
2004 Ford Mondeo ST220 estate (uber barge - great but 26 MPG meant it had to go)
2004 Seat Leon Cupra TDi (sold last weekend - 16k miles in 6 months)

Currently running around in girlfriend's Focus working out what to get for the next company car. Was going for a Honda Accord diesel but had a change of heart. Now trying to decide between Saab 9-3 TiD and Ford Mondeo ST TDCi.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> yamaha FSIE
> Yamaha RD125
> Yamaha RD200
> Triumph 500 Daytona 1967
> ...


You had two Yamaha RDs!  And lived!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Got to rack my brains for this one...

In no particular order

Mitsubishi - Evo V, Galant 2.0
Subaru WRX STi
BMW - M3, 323iSE, 320iSE, 316i, 
Nissan 300ZX TT
Audi - A3 1.8T, A4 1.8, 225TTC, S3 and another 225TTC
VW - Golf GTi Mk 2, Golf GTi turbo Mk4, 
Vauxhall - Cavalier SRi, Cavalier 1.6, Carlton 2.0, Nova 1.7TD
Renault Laguna 2.0
Ford - Escort 1.3 Mk2, Escort 1.6 Mk3, Sierra 1.8
Honda - CRX VTi
Alfa Romeo 147 2.0 Selespeed

:roll: Didn't realise I have owned that many (and I'm only 18 :wink: )


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

dannyboyz4 said:


> Memorable ones have registration!
> First of all @ 17 in 1997.............
> 
> 1996 Champagne Seat Ibiza MY?
> ...


Thread from my head. 9 Years on for an update.

Hopefully my memory remains intact..... :lol:

2004 Silver TTC 225 MY2002
2004 Black BMW 320i Msport MY2003
2005 Black Renault Clio 182 MY2005
2005 Silver Peugeot 306 Xsi 1MY998
2005 Black Vaux Corsa SXi+ MY2005
2006 Silver Ford Fiesta Zetec S MY2006
2008 Silver BMW Z4 3.0i MY2005
2010 Silver BMW 120D MSport MY2009
2010 Black Audi TTR 2.0Tfsi MY2008
2012 Black TTC S-line MY2013 (CURRENT)

How many is that? 23 cars. I have now found another hobby at the weekend aside from visiting car dealers garages.

Best to date was the BMW328is back in the day. Loved that car and it never went wrong. Image, performance, solidity and sound. Don't make them like that anymore!


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Hmm, not going to be as glamorous as some.

2000: Nissan Micra 1.0 1995
2001: Nissan 100NX 1.6 1995
2004: Rover 400 (Grandads old car) 1999
2005: Alfa 156 GTA 2000
2007: Vauxhall Tigra 1999
2009: Ford Mondeo TDCI 130 2002
2011: Honda CRV 2004

And thats it until I choose a TT.


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bear in mind I'm only 22......
50cc yamaha aerox 
97 ford Ka
95 ford escort mk5
99 vauxhall corsa 1.2
97 citroen saxo VTR
03 Mini Cooper s 
08 fiesta st
02 vw lupo gti 
04 fiesta 1.25 zetec
01 ford ranger xlt (company vehicle) 
03 Suzuki gsxr 600 (trackbike)
12 mini one d (passed onto the girlfriend) 
00 audi tt 225 coupe

Next car :?: 
Realistically probably E46 M3 Cabriolet, if I manage to drop some numbers on the lotto etc then it'd be a ferrari 458 Italia in white :twisted:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

In order I think
Garelli 50
Alfa sud Ti x 3
Honda XL125
Alfa Sprint
Alfa GTV
Lancia Beta Coupe x loads
Lancia Spyder X 3
Fiat X19
Capri 
Mini
XR3
XR3i
Ford Probe
Yamaha YZF x 2
Yamaha R1
TT 225
BMW 330ci cab
TT 3.2 V6
Astravan x2
Yamaha R1
Fireblade
Landrover Defender

current, Porsche 911 997.2 Carrera S, (summer), Rav 4, (Winter), Motorhome, (weekends and keeps the wife happy).
Future, was waiting for the mk 3 TT, but after the 911, I can't see me driving anything else, other than another one. Wish I had scratched my Porsche itch years ago.


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Saxo VTR 
Fiesta Zetec S 
MK4 Golf gtdi (worst ever)
BMW 328i coupe 
Clio 172 
Focus ST170 
Focus ST 225 
BMW135i 
Clio 200 
Megane RS250

i have only just got my TTS , so i don't really have any idea what i may replace it with yet !!! 
looking forward to getting to know this car better


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

MGauky said:


> Saxo VTR
> Fiesta Zetec S
> MK4 Golf gtdi (worst ever)
> BMW 328i coupe
> ...


What did you reckon of the 135i ??? Like the look of them


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's mine:

1 Aprilia AF1-50
2 Yamaha FZR400RR
3 Toyota Celica GTR - ST183 (first car)
4 Toyota Celica GT4 - ST205 (335bhp)
5 Alfa Romeo GTV 3.0 V6 (sold after 2 weeks)
6 Toyota Supra
7 Toyota Celica GT4 - ST205 (382bhp)
8 Ducati 996 (still have)
9 BMW 323i (station car and workhorse)
10 Audi TT 225 (current car)


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

D4n91 said:


> MGauky said:
> 
> 
> > Saxo VTR
> ...


the 135I was an amazing car , loads of low down torque & an amazing noise when you put the boot in   
it handled pretty good too , even with the run flats !!
i always turned the dsc to sport for some tail out fun , but not completely off  
i would still have this car if it wasn't for trying to buy a house ( which fell through any hoo [smiley=bigcry.gif] )








i loved the look of the 1 series coupe from day 1 , it was always a car i was going to have at some point !!


----------



## crazy88 (Jun 21, 2013)

First was a 1L corsa (I think it was 1L anyway). It was purple, that vauxhall purple which fades about 3 weeks after buying the car.

Red Peugeot 306 1.9dti, which I sank.
Blue Puegeot 306 1.9dti, which died.
Audi a4 1.9tdi avant, which I still have.

And looking to also buy a tt as my commuter/ fun/ weekend/ family/ midlife crisis car.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

crazy88 said:


> Red Peugeot 306 1.9dti, which I sank.


I'm afraid we're going to need more info on this...


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Spandex said:


> crazy88 said:
> 
> 
> > Red Peugeot 306 1.9dti, which I sank.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

+1


----------



## crazy88 (Jun 21, 2013)

It was a cold, dark wet winters morning. I was travelling from Huddersfield to Sheffield on my daily commute as an electronic engineering student, passing through Flockton. I approached an uncharacteristic traffic jam. I soon realised it was a huge puddle, the whole road width and right on a corner. The camber of the road meant that the puddle was significantly deeper on my side of the road.

Cars were therefore passing through on only the shallow side, in batches of approximately 20. When it was our turn I set off, all was going well when some twat from the other direction decided that it was their turn to come through, despite me still travelling through. Not wanting to stop i edged into the deeper bit, then a bit more, then a bit more trying to avoid either a) a crash or b) stopping in the puddle.

I stopped, involuntarily, in a puddle that at this point was midway up my door. 

I refused to get out as it really was pretty much waist deep at this point, and cars could still now pass in the shallow bit due to my generosity in sinking in the deep bit!

In my naivety I tried to start it, clearly it was hydro locked and dead. I eventually got towed out and at the garage they got it drained. I went for a test drive, warned it felt "a but ropey" 500m down the road it threw a rod out the side of the engine ha!

There are many points which I learnt from this.

1) turn around when you see a huge puddle, the diverted route is best.

2) cars that are mid-door deep in water bob up and down quite a lot when lorries drive past.

3) Peugeot 306's are incredibly well water tight. There wasn't a single drop of water on the cabin! 
4) Peugeot 306's aren't good at snorkeling.

5) if you sit long enough in your car in a puddle a friendly lorry driver will wade into the puddle and drag you out. I didn't get a drop of water on me either. 

Sorry for the essay length reply, but it was making me chuckle thinking back to my expensive mistake. Cost me £1k that incident, and I preferred the red 306 to the blue one that replaced it.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Austin Maxi
Fiesta 1.3
Cavalier 1.6
P100 pick up
Land Rover series 3
Fiesta XR2
Fiesta 950
Orion Ghia
Peugeot 106 diesel
Golf GTI
Another Fiesta 950
Zafira 1.9 diesel
Zafira 1.8 (Our Peg is still using this)
TT 225
TT 240 qS
Unsure about next one. Always been a sucker for Jag XJR. 
Had a blast in a 911 GT3 RS and that was entertaining to say the least!


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the explamation crazy88 , sorry about your woe ! But at least you stayed dry


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i had a moskovich once,,,,, what a car,, got a TT now,, tra lalalala


----------

